# Grinnel, Bowfin,Mudfish,Cypress Trout,Choupique,Dogfish



## Collard

I'm putting on a Grinnel tournament August 15th on the Escambia River out of Smith's Landing. I'm not asking much. As little as $10 will get your business' name on the flyer. If you have a tackle shop you can donate something from there, anything, seriously. 

I'm not hurting for sponsors, I don't care if I have ANY, I just thought I'd offer up the opportunity for some forum members. I know times are tough and this will probably be the cheapest advertising you'll find. 

There are mosters of fish in freshwater too, and these things are one of 'em. Ther will be 100% payback with side pots for the Lunker, smallest, and the most fish brought to the landing. $80 per boat includes launch and lunker pot entry. 

Thanks. PM me if you're interested.








This is the AL state record at 18+lbs










another biggun, 










Notice anything familiar about the tail end? It's believed they're related somewhere down the evolutionary scale. Who knows? I know they're nasty as hell and twice as fun to catch.


----------



## jpaul

Collar,

Do you eat them?


----------



## countryjwh

i love to catch grinell. they are so fun and fight hard all the way to the boat. good luck with the tourney.


----------



## Kamo

Some people wedo eat them.Normally not folks from around here. Nothing but a big ole mudfish. Last tourney Collard (Greg)and I did, he ended up digging a big hole to bury them in. BUT.....you are more than welcome to come to weigh in and take some home if you would like to.


----------



## Kamo

> *countryjwh (6/8/2009)*i love to catch grinell. they are so fun and fight hard all the way to the boat. good luck with the tourney.


You should come and fish it with us. Easy payday for the volume of fish out there to be caught.


----------



## Collard

> *jpaul (6/8/2009)*Collard,
> 
> Do you eat them?


I personally do not. I've been looking into it, and it seems they are eaten more thanused to be. I'm gonna try again this year to donate the catch from the tournament to the (I think) wildlife sanctuary(?) downtown. They couldn't help out last time mainly because of manpower. There will be plenty available for any and all that wish to try some, or have another use for them. Just show up at the weigh-in with a cooler, bucket, whatever.

Last tournamnent we had a 100 gal container full to the top with grinnel after the weigh-in. That was with only12 boats.


----------



## Collard

Just so everyone knows and won't get all crazy about killing the fish that will be caught, the Willife sanctuary will be accepting them as a donation to feed their animals. So there won't be any wasting of the fish. 

This is for all the PETA puffers out there. 

Here's the flyer for the tournament. Tell all your freshwater buddys. Somehow things got screwy during the copy and paste, but here it is.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%">2009<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/I][/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 28pt; COLOR: #984806; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Australian Sunrise'; mso-themecolor: accent6; mso-themeshade: 128">ESCAMBIA RIVER<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36pt; COLOR: #76923c; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Matisse ITC'; mso-themecolor: accent3; mso-themeshade: 191">GRINNEL TOURNAMENT <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36pt; COLOR: #76923c; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Matisse ITC'; mso-themecolor: accent3; mso-themeshade: 191; mso-no-proof: yes"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=Picture_x0020_1 style="VISIBILITY: visible; WIDTH: 270pt; HEIGHT: 97.5pt; mso-wrap-style: square" alt="1.jpg" type="#_x0000_t75" o:spid="_x0000_i1025"><v:imagedata o:title="1" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\GMASON~1.000\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.jpg"></v:imagedata></v:shape>[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36pt; COLOR: #76923c; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Matisse ITC'; mso-themecolor: accent3; mso-themeshade: 191"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">August 15<SUP>th</SUP> at Smith?s Landing<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpFirst style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-ALIGN: right; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">$40.00 per person, includes lunker pot entry<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">And $5 launch<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraphCxSpLast style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-ALIGN: right; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">$50 dollar pot: <I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><U>most fish</U>[/I], sponsored by: <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: red; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">PANHANDLE BOTTOM CLEANERS<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoListParagraph style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.5in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; TEXT-ALIGN: right; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2" align=right><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: Symbol; mso-fareast-font-family: Symbol; mso-bidi-font-family: Symbol"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">·<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">$50 for the smallest Grinnel sponsored by:<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: red; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Neese Auto Salvage<o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: #00b050; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">$$$[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: #00b050; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: FlamencoD"> [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #00b050; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: FlamencoD">100% </U>[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #00b050; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">PAYBACK</U>[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #00b050; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"> [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: #00b050; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">$$$[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: #00b050; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: FlamencoD"><o></o></U>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">SAFE DAYLIGHT TO 4pm Weigh/Check in.<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Register early or the day of the tournament, <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">August 15<SUP>th</SUP> before<SPAN style="mso-no-proof: yes"> 5:00am<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Contact: [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Greg Mason[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"> 698-3719 or 474-6502<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">Contact: Kristi Ross 698-1724 or 944-4781<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">E-mail [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">[email protected][/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'"> subject Grinnel<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">ALL FISH WILL BE DONATED TO <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">THE NORTHWEST FLORIDA WILDLIFE SANCTUARY<o></o>[/B]


----------



## 16BAMA

Greg,

Is this a boat tournament - two person team? 

We fished a Grinnel tournament this past weekend in Alabama and had a great time. Anyone who likes bass fishing would have a good time.


----------



## Collard

No Mike, it's not a team tourney. You can fish alone if you want/have to.


----------



## GMason

Is the tournament still on for the 15th?


----------



## Collard

Yes, the tournamnet is still on for next Saturday............Thanks


----------

